# white spore like things in tank



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

there are these little white spores growing on all of my plastic plants and orniments and junk

is it a type of algae?

i did remove uneaten food that i found that i guess is a couple days old

it had a little frosty bouble around what appeared to be little brown fuzzy pods

please help


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is a pic

now it isnt floating around the tank but so far i have only noticed it on one side of the tank cause the tank is divided


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

another


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

last

anybody know what it is


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

somebody has got to know :sad:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

still nobody knows


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

It's probably just detritus, bit of uneaten food, bits of shed slime coat, some bacteria. Just rinse them off.

-PK


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yikes, havent seen that before.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i washed all of the plants and did a 50% water change/gravel vac

i havnt seen them reappear yet


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i washed all of the plants and did a 50% water change/gravel vac
> 
> i havnt seen them reappear yet










and if you keep your tank clean,you probly will not see it again


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thats why i need to get another crayfish

they are nature quicker picker upers :laugh:


----------

